# Classic Cracked Bandsaw Box



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

This is a great design that I have always wanted to make. After purchasing my bandsaw last month I decided there was no time like the present to get it done! I salvaged some poplar out of old kitchen cabinet face frames earlier this summer. Here's a video showing a quick build process. Have a great one folks!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's too cool! :thumbsup: I haven't done a bandsaw box in quite a while. Seeing these makes want to do one soon.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

JaysCustomCreations said:


> This is a great design that I have always wanted to make. After purchasing my bandsaw last month I decided there was no time like the present to get it done! I salvaged some poplar out of old kitchen cabinet face frames earlier this summer. Here's a video showing a quick build process. Have a great one folks!
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8xZETRC0So


Thanks for sharing. I need to get a new blade for my Craftsman 10" BS so that I can make these. My plan is to make a few for gifts, but I just haven't made that first one yet.

Mark


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice. 
That's a tough one to make. I did one before and my blade broke. 
Never finished it.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Jay, what blade did you cut these boxes with? I have a fairly new 1/8" 14 TPI blade that just won't cut the hardwood at all. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

Burb said:


> Jay, what blade did you cut these boxes with? I have a fairly new 1/8" 14 TPI blade that just won't cut the hardwood at all. Thanks.
> 
> Mark


The problem you are most likely having is the high TPI count. I have been told you need to have no more than 20-24 teeth max in the wood at once. I went with a Highland Woodworking 3/16" 4tpi Skip Tooth blade. Highly recommended.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

JaysCustomCreations said:


> The problem you are most likely having is the high TPI count. I have been told you need to have no more than 20-24 teeth max in the wood at once. I went with a Highland Woodworking 3/16" 4tpi Skip Tooth blade. Highly recommended.


While that makes sense to me, I've been told to get a good glue ready finish to use a 12-14 TPI blade. I will look for a 3-4 TPI blade, but I'd prefer a 1/8 vs a 3/16. Did the 3/16 work for you on tight turns?

Mark


----------



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

Burb said:


> While that makes sense to me, I've been told to get a good glue ready finish to use a 12-14 TPI blade. I will look for a 3-4 TPI blade, but I'd prefer a 1/8 vs a 3/16. Did the 3/16 work for you on tight turns?
> 
> Mark


 I made this project with the blade I suggested. Worked fine for me.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

JaysCustomCreations said:


> I made this project with the blade I suggested. Worked fine for me.


Is that a Woodslicer or Lennox blade?

Mark


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I haven't made a BANDSAW box yet and you make one with a super CRACKED design! It is just LOVELY!


----------

